
Ask HN: How can a company build the culture of embracing criticism? - andrey_cheptsov
What top management can do to change the culture within the organization so the employees embrace criticism instead of avoiding it?<p>UPDATE: I mean the criticism in all directions but above all across employees (horizontal) and from employees to their managers (bottom up).
======
7402
Ha. Do you mean that _anyone_ in the company (including top management) should
embrace criticism from _anyone_ else in the company (including the employees)?
Or do you mean only that the workers should embrace criticism from their
bosses?

If the former, then top management should provide live examples of themselves
changing their mind based on feedback received from employees. Only then will
the employees believe that management means it about creating a culture where
people embrace criticism.

If the acceptance of criticism is only intended to go in one direction, from
top to bottom, then simply use the standard management tools of reward and
punishment.

~~~
andrey_cheptsov
I mean the criticism in all directions but above all across employees
(horizontal) and from employees to bosses (bottom up).

------
dragonbonheur
Have managers at every level read Business @ The Speed of Thought by Bill
Gates.

